# Pee'ing on Bed



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Help!! As quite a few of you know, we have an American Eskimo, a Toy Fox Terrier and 2 Hav's (used to be 3 - one has now adopted my niece and moved with her!), all spayed females. Anyway, lately one of our girls has been peeing on our bed. It was only happening a couple of times a month (a couple of times too many IMO) but the last week, it happened Saturday (a few hours after I washed everything and made the bed up), and then again today. Of course right now I am washing everything again.

The problem is that we don't know who is doing it. We've never caught the girl in action. I will say that I'm sure we have it narrowed down to 2 out of the 4, just because of behaviors.

I am at a loss as to what to do. Any suggestions / help out there?

Thanks!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I always thought that was there way of claiming the bed. Is she the boss out of the other dogs, maybe she wants them to know it's her bed not their's. Just a thought.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Assuming there are no medical problems or marking in other places in the house, I've been taught a similar thought to what Paige mentioned.

It sounds like a good time to block off access to your room and don't allow any of them to sleep on your bed until you figure it out.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Is she doing it anywhere else?

We had a puppy golden retriever years ago and one of them kept peeing in her bed - we took her to the vet and she had a bladder infection.

Hope you find out - one of Sissy's fav things is getting in my bed.

Marie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lily did that when she had crystals in her bladder & then a bad bladder infection. The vet said that when they have an infection it hurts for them to go, so they felt that going on the soft bed might feel better. I would keep them sequestered until you know which one and then have them tested. One of Lily's other symptoms was that she would squat to pee outside for a LONG time. Good luck!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

RedHeadedGator said:


> Help!! As quite a few of you know, we have an American Eskimo, a Toy Fox Terrier and 2 Hav's (used to be 3 - one has now adopted my niece and moved with her!), all spayed females. Anyway, lately one of our girls has been peeing on our bed. It was only happening a couple of times a month (a couple of times too many IMO) but the last week, it happened Saturday (a few hours after I washed everything and made the bed up), and then again today. Of course right now I am washing everything again.
> 
> The problem is that we don't know who is doing it. We've never caught the girl in action. I will say that I'm sure we have it narrowed down to 2 out of the 4, just because of behaviors.
> 
> ...


Clean it with enzyme cleaner. My guess she got a bug up her butt to mark. We take out Sully right before bed, if we wake up, the middle of the night, and right away in the morning. No mistakes so far. Best of luck, in figuring out the culprit!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Time to block of the hallway and have 'em sleep in their crates. Nothing worse than a dog peeing in your bed. 

I'd start them off in jail and slowly move them to probation.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the good advice! We're 99% sure it isn't a bladder / UTI infection. Our Zoe has had this in the past and, since we know what exactly to look for, we've been paying close attention. No symptoms from any of the 4.

I did not think of this before, but maybe it is a marking / territorial thing. Out of the 4 girls, I really think that it is Dani doing it (I just need to catch her to be 100% sure). I know that she and Zoe have had issues with each other, one trying to dominate the other, and they still have not worked it out. On the other hand, I know it is not Zoe.

For the most part Dani sleeps under our bed and the other 3 in our bed. This is something that she chose to do, not something we made her do. Also, the only times this has ever happened has been at night, when I am getting ready for bed, and after they have all gone outside and pee'd. Today was the first time it has ever happened during the day (my niece came over when we were at work, let the dogs all out, and an hour or so later called me to tell me what happened).

I can't imagine not letting the dogs sleep with us, let alone the fact that they will keep us up all night trying to get into our room... UGH!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It does sound like one of your 4 is claiming their space. Or they are pissed off at you (although I think that is more of a cat thing-- I had a cat pee on my bed twice--once was when I left him alone for the first time until midnight- the other was when I was trying to train him to use the toilet LOL) As long as nothing is wrong (OMG do you have to have all 4 checked out by the Vet?$$$$) I would deny access to the bed and bedroom and even crate again. Or at very least close the bedroom door when you are not with them in there. good luck, let us know.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

You could send her over here for a couple of days and see if the "problem" goes away. 

We won't even keep her in lock down.........she can run with the rest of the gang.........turtle races, swimming, eating lizards, running races around the pool..........lots of fun activities in our pack.

Oh, and she'll get to hang out with super cool Jake. He's like the coolest surfer dude of the dog world. She might even learn to surf, and maybe even get a tattoo. And don't worry, of all Jake's bad habits, we stopped him from using the computer to send "soaped" pictures to his girlfriends. That's just taking it a little too far. He does still smoke cigars though. So maybe Dani can learn to light them for him.........Fun Fun Fun at our house.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!!!!!

Keep a close eye on the bed, and when you see the wet spot, go look at the dogs to see who is the *wet one*. I think it would be best to punish the criminal! It must be some type of territorial thing, gosh......I would be flippin out, too! When is it happening?

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> You could send her over here for a couple of days and see if the "problem" goes away.
> 
> We won't even keep her in lock down.........she can run with the rest of the gang.........turtle races, swimming, eating lizards, running races around the pool..........lots of fun activities in our pack.
> 
> Oh, and she'll get to hang out with super cool Jake. He's like the coolest surfer dude of the dog world. She might even learn to surf, and maybe even get a tattoo. And don't worry, of all Jake's bad habits, we stopped him from using the computer to send "soaped" pictures to his girlfriends. That's just taking it a little too far. He does still smoke cigars though. So maybe Dani can learn to light them for him.........Fun Fun Fun at our house.


Greg you are a hoot!!!!!ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Greg - 

Katrina is right - you ARE a hoot!! ound: Actually, I'm gonna pack a bag for Dani and I'll be over shortly to drop her off. I told her all about Jake and she said "hey Mom, can I stay over there for a couple of weeks'? That Jake dude sounds like fun!"

Well, I've got a child gate in our bedroom door. Not sure what will happen later tonight. The problem is that it doesn't happen every night (thank God!), but kinda randomly...


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Yikes!!!!!
> 
> Keep a close eye on the bed, and when you see the wet spot, go look at the dogs to see who is the *wet one*. I think it would be best to punish the criminal! It must be some type of territorial thing, gosh......I would be flippin out, too! When is it happening?
> 
> Kara


Excellent idea, Kara! I never would have thought of looking to see who the "wet one" would be.

Lately it has been happening every couple of weeks' or so and always at night... Usually when I think the "rotten dog" has stopped, then it happens again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty wants to go to Greg's for vacation.

I would bet you have pissed off ,lol, one of the girls. Keep check on when it happens and see if you have favored one over the other. I was gone for 10 days and everything was fine. The next time I got my over nighter out Smarty almost did the same thing. She has never been treated so bad as that instant. She has not tried that again.

Sandi


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to do that a few times when I was housebreaking her, sometimes she would get out of my line of vision and I would have to check to make sure she went pee before we would come in. Just a glance and I can see if the hair on her is wet.

I betcha you'll catch the culprit soon. Ideally, you can catch him/her in the act. Very odd, I thought dogs never peed where they slept?

Kara


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Jake said send her over. He's been in the Drawing Room all day etching something for her. I'm sure she'll want to see them. 

I'm not too sure Dee Dee will be pleased though. She's enjoying all his attention. Then again he didn't get the nickname Jake the Snake for nothing.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

oh I forgot...........

Jake wanted me to tell you that ..........

He's into long walks on the beach
Writing poetry
And he's a Cordon Bleu Pro Plan chef.......for those nice romantic dinners


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Very odd, I thought dogs never peed where they slept?


They will gladly mark or urinate next to their sleeping area though. If the culprite is urinating in one spot to keep others away and then choosing to sleep next to it, it would make sense. Stinker!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The only time mine did that was when they were very little and being potty trained.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

AH HAH!! The light bulb just went off over my head, let me explain: My son left his MinPin with me for the day, he was going upstate NY to visit my Grandson at college, anyway, Bacci was very excited to see his little friend and very anxious to RLH and chase poor Dino (MinPin). We were progressing pretty well with the potty training, but that day we kept finding wet spots all over the place. Three times my 4 yo Granddaughter stepped in a puddle and I was just getting frazzled cleaning them up, it seemed everywhere I turned there was another one. 

I took the two of them out quite regularly and played outside with them for half an hour at a time. I watched Bacci closely to make sure he did his business before taking them in, to no avail, he still went on the floor. I was really getting worried, but the next day when he was without Dino, he didn't have one accident. 

I now know he was acting out or marking his territory. How can I break him of this behavior?? Bacci is 17 weeks, will he outgrow it?? I sure don't want to be cleaning up puddles everytime Dino comes to play or any other dog.

Here's a great stock tip: BUY BOUNTY paper towels, I must have gone through 3 rolls that day, LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So Greg, Jake sounds a little kinky--- he likes dominant little bitches that pee on the bed? ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You could try giving her/them treats they love while ON the bed. Supposedly this is an effective way to keep them from peeing in places you'd prefer they not, like on an expensive rug. Obviously, they don't like to eat/soil in the same place. I read this in a housebreaking book, and it worked for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

MinPins are MARKERS! I know 3 of them and they all have tried to mark all over my house and yard when they were here playing with Gucci.

The treat idea might work 

I guess I've been lucky because Gucci sleeps in several places on the bed, pretty much any available spot, and even when she was very little she would cry to get off to go potty.

I guess that means they dont' mind peeing in someone else's spot? sheesh.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Cathy. It must be going around. Houston peed on the bed the other night. We don't let him sleep on the bed. He jumped up and my husband was rough housing him and I thought "Why is it wet?" 

TG it didn't go through the sheets and mattress. We just spent big bucks for a new mattress with a pillow top pad. UGH.

Say the least I was pissed off. 

I washed everything quickly so I think the scent is gone. 

I feel for you.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that it is not just one of mine doing this bad thing. We've also been fortunate enough to find it right away and wash everything immediately. Luckily my washing machine has a "sanitary" cycle on it and I always put bleach in the wash, too.

Last night we kept the child gate up in our bedroom door until it was actually bedtime. We took all 4 out, made sure everyone pee'd, then we took the gate down and let them sleep in our room. It is so odd that this would be happening, especially since if one of them has to go in the middle of the night, they will wake us up and we take them out right away, regardless of the time...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

A vacation at Greg's sounds even better than Club Fritos!ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

It is a lot of fun over at Greg's house, for the 4 leggers and the 2 leggers! Party central for Jake and his harem :whoo:


----------

